

Ask HN: Who wants some free ideas to advertise their startup? - cmb320

I work in advertising for a living (see my work at ilovechrisbaker.com ) and wanted to get a little more involved in the startup community. Many of the ideas I've done have required no money and little effort and have generated some decent press, and at the very least, a lot of traffic. I'm offering my conceptual services free of charge to a few people who would actually take an idea and make it happen.<p>So, who needs some awesome ideas?<p>edit:<p>1. I'm not a programmer. I'm a useless idea guy. Please see ilovechrisbaker.com for examples.
2. I'd love to help everyone, but even at my day job, I don't nail every single brief. It's kind of hard.<p>3. Please send links and info in the email. I'll respond later today/tomorrow. Thanks!<p>4. Also, I'll probably just give you ideas, not like a finished banner ad or poster or anything like that. When I pitch initial ideas at work, they're in paragraph form, just talking about them very loosely. Then we can dive in. JUST SO YOU KNOW!
======
ianpurton
OK, I'll give it a go. Site is <http://servermonitoringhq.com> email is ian @
server....hq.com

------
fezzl
Hey Chris, I sent you an email. Thanks, you're doing us a good service.

------
badboyblue1
I am always interested, I will shoot you an email.

------
armnhammer
I'm game. What do I have to do?

~~~
cmb320
Sweet. Just shoot me an email: chrisbaker320@gmail.com and let me know what
you're working on, and what kind of ideas of you're capable of executing,
i.e., Can I come up with some crazy use of the Twitter API or is that too
much?

~~~
armnhammer
The mail is from a yandex.com address.

------
housewife
this is a cool idea Chris! I just sent you an email.

